# Bay Area/Marin headlands route suggestions?



## skunkty14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Heading out to visit a friend of mine in SF this week and finally draggin a bike along with me this time after being jealous of the roads and good weather during previous trips. She lives parallel to the center of GG park so I'll be leaving from there and would like to ride across the GG bridge and into Marin. Looking for ~50 - 60mi, some hills but nothing focused only on climbs (I'm a flatlander from Boston with winter-ish legs currently). A convenience store on the route would be nice but not required, just reduce the amount of food I carry.

Suggestions? Thanks left coasters.


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

ride across the GG bridbe up to Larkspur and take the ferry back to downtown S.F.....not 50 miles but always a good time and you can add extra miles in Marin and S.F.
http://www.goldengateferry.org/


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

The most bang for your buck is to do the Stinson Beach ride. It is 50 miles and 4500 feet of climbing from where you are starting (round trip). Briefly: take the GG bridge to Marin then head through Sausalito and up to Mill Valley. Climb 700 feet out of Mill Valley to Ridgecrest and descend past the Muir Woods to Highway 1 and head up 400 or so steep feet of climbing to the coast. Follow that North to Stinson Beach (there are a number of food/restocking options here). Climb 1500 feet up Panoramic and then descend back down Ridgecrest until you intersect your earlier route out of Mill Valley.

This is a classic ride that offers Redwoods, beautiful coastline and a good workout. I know you said you were in winter form, but it really isn't that hard if you take your time.


----------



## skunkty14 (Sep 17, 2007)

Cotocyclist: something similar to this look decent? http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ca/san francisco/582123843339545759

Between what little I know and have read and found on motionbased I think this will work. I added a stop in Bolinas just out of curiosity since I'll be out that way potentially.

Thanks for the beta.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

That looks good. The Fairfax-Bolinas road climb out of Bolinas Lagoon is very nice and has almost no traffic. Be sure and keep an eye out for seals sunbathing in Bolinas Lagoon.

My only recommendation would be to skip the out-and-back portion to Bolinas.

EDIT: FYI, The route I mentioned has a climb directly out of Stinson that makes for a shorter loop when it connects with Ridgecrest. You can just see how you are feeling and do either option.


----------



## blofeld42 (Jun 25, 2006)

Ridgecrest on Mount Tam is not to be missed. It's spectacular. 

The standard short rides include Paradise Loop, which goes around Tiburon and is only rolling. There's some nice riding in GGNRA/Marin Headlands, including going down to Rodeo Lagoon.


----------



## Muaythaibike (Oct 26, 2007)

I road out of SF over the GG bridge into Mill Valey. There I tooled around town for a few miles and bacl to SF over the GG. One back to SF I hit some of the hills to try to challange myself. Road into China Town for some ***** This food and cold beers... About 35 miles in all... The BEST day of biking I ever had... On a rented bike no less.

I often think back how much fun that day was!!! I'm from NE as well. Its really sucks here...


----------

